# Chris Owens



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i guess this isn't really college so if a mod decides they don't want it here then please move it. i've posted a similar thread on the memphis board but there have been no replies and i think this would be the next place to try. but what is going on with owens? i know he was drafted in the second round by memphis. this guy had a chance to be an all american until his injury. but does he even have a chance on memphis with all their forward depth? does anyone know if he is going to get signed?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I doubt he has a chance....with Gooden, Swift, Gasol et al. hogging all the F minutes, they couldn't use him.....


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I copied this tread from the Big 12 Forum to the Memphis Forum. So both boards has this.---kansasalumn


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

From what I've read, the guy won't be seen alot this year because he'll spend most of this season continuing to strengthen his knee. I remember alot of his games at Texas and I thought he was a very powerful and an atheletic guy on the floor. Hopefully, by the end of the year his knee will get as strong as it can get and alot of fans can get to see what type of player and the type of game he can lend to this team. I'll be pulling for him.......


----------

